

Ask HN: NSA and their Internet connection - dirktheman

While I&#x27;m infuriated by the breach of privacy, the hacker in me can&#x27;t help but being intrigued. &#x27;Collecting&#x27; and storing these quantities of data requires a massive operation, and I&#x27;m left with a lot of questions.<p>One of them is this: how do they capture all this data and transfer it to Utah? The fastest internet connection in the world (Tokyo, I believe) is 2 Gbps, which doesn&#x27;t seem nearly enough for transfering the data. And that&#x27;s Tokyo, not rural Utah! Do they have dedicated fiberglass cables? Originating from where?
======
bifrost
The "fastest" single pipe in the world right now is actually 100Gbps, so
you're a little behind the times.

In terms of "how do they do that", its probably just store and forward pre-
parsed data...

